# I had my worst passengers today



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't drive a lot, I barely drive on weekends only during the day and sometimes on week day mornings.

I was driving around today around 10 am and I got a ping, I wasn't in a good neighborhood (first mistake) but the pax rating was 4.9 (Lyft) so I thought on no problem, it was a woman too.

So I arrive there, and I saw 2 guys and a woman by the apartment, they looked so damn trash and I had no clue those were actually my pax ! They approached my car and I was like (expletive deleted). They immediately entered the vehicle without even asking, I confirmed the pax name with them just in case.

So the second they come in, one of the guys starts complaining about my small car, I have a Honda Civic, he sits behind me and goes like " God damn this Uber is so small I thought we're gonna get a truck WTF, God damn this is gonna be a sh1tty ride". Now I know what you're thinking, why the hell did I not cancel the ride at this point? Well, I was deep in the hood, there were those two big guys, they looked dangerous and didn't give a damn, they looked like they came straight out of prison. I didn't wanna risk being attacked, that's how bad it was. I just kept silent.

So I started driving, and those jerks were so loud, cussing and talking about drugs and police and bragging about their experiences in the hood. They start playing loud hood music on their phones, the d-bag behind me was so pumped I thought he was gonna jump out of the car.

Then out of no where the two guys start making fun of me, keep in mind I have not talked to them during the whole ride, he starts saying "God damn this Uber driver is so focused HAHAHA" and the other guys also talks more sh1t about me, of course for no reason, they were trying to intemidate me.

What I'm assuming, is that maybe they thought I don't even understand English... I'm American but not originally from the US. Maybe the idiots thought I had no clue what they were talking about. Or maybe they simply didn't care.

Anyway, they spend more time talking sh1t about some other Uber drivers, saying that we rip them off and try to take long routes etc etc

The rice was 20 mins, I finally reach their destination (the mall) and I simply ask where they want me to drop them off, and one of them responds "not at the God damn parking garage that's for sure". He said that because I was near the parking garage of the mall.

So I finally drop the animals off, and guess what? When they leave and I was about to drive off I noticed that one of them intentionally left the door behind me open.

ALL of that happened to me and I DON'T understand why they were behaving like that towards me. Unbelievable !!!! They ruined my day and I'm getting so sick of being treated like I'm the pax slave !! I'm only doing this to get some extra money while I'm pursuing my computer engineering degree, stuff like this makes me not even wanna bother to drive! What's the point if I'm gonna risk my life??? Of course Lyft/Uber don't give a damn and will not deactivate pax like that!!

Sorry. End of the rant.

EDIT: I added a screenshot of my rating to them, it's not like Lyft is gonna do anything about it anyway.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Before Uber and Lyft animals were only transported in the back of trucks. New Uber category = Uber livestock 
All you need is a pickup truck with a rifle hanging behind the seat in case one of the animals gets unruly.


----------



## UberDood (Feb 2, 2017)

Keep your doors locked until you are absolutely certain you want to pick that person up. I do this all the time - doors locked, watch the person walking towards me (are they blackout drunk, criminal or just sketchy?), roll down the window first, verify who it is, AND THEN unlock the doors. I would have kept my doors locked the whole time, driven off and cancelled.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

UberDood said:


> Keep your doors locked until you are absolutely certain you want to pick that person up. I do this all the time - doors locked, watch the person walking towards me (are they blackout drunk, criminal or just sketchy?), roll down the window first, verify who it is, AND THEN unlock the doors. I would have kept my doors locked the whole time, driven off and cancelled.


My Civic has manual door locks, there's no button to lock/unlock all doors unfortunately. I usually keep the doors unlocked because sometimes it's a bother to keep locking and unlocking especially in uptown where I have to get quick pick ups and drop offs. But yes I agree, if I had automatic locks maybe it would've been different...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

If that's a 4.9 rated pax with Lyft just wait till you get their 4.5 pax. Uber/Lyft are just subsidized public transportation. I remember back in the 70's NYC had much trouble with the hoodlums on the subways. A group called The Guardian Angels was formed to make the public feel safer. Maybe every driver needs a MMA combat trained security guard sitting shotgun.


----------



## UberDood (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't know how much you rely on this job for income, but I personally wouldn't do it without automatic door locks. It's too much a safety risk.


----------



## Honey Badger (Oct 1, 2016)

Ejection seats !


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> If that's a 4.9 rated pax with Lyft just wait till you get their 4.5 pax. Uber/Lyft are just subsidized public transportation. I remember back in the 70's NYC had much trouble with the hoodlums on the subways. A group called The Guardian Angels was formed to make the public feel safer. Maybe every driver needs a MMA combat trained security guard sitting shotgun.


I can survive without it, I'm also trying my best to be safe. I strictly drive during the day, when I first started I used to drive at night but realized it's not worth the risk. No need to deal with drunk pax who might accuse me of anything! After this incident I will only drive with Uber. So far my experience with Lyft (in my area) hasn't been great, almost all of the hood pax only use Lyft. Haven't had that problem with Uber. And I will also be more picky accepting from certain neighborhoods. 


SEAL Team 5 said:


> If that's a 4.9 rated pax with Lyft just wait till you get their 4.5 pax. Uber/Lyft are just subsidized public transportation. I remember back in the 70's NYC had much trouble with the hoodlums on the subways. A group called The Guardian Angels was formed to make the public feel safer. Maybe every driver needs a MMA combat trained security guard sitting shotgun.


Usually I'm very hesitant to accept below 4.75. I remember when I was at the airport I got a ping from a pax who was 4.47, I accepted by mistake cuz I was using the phone but immediately cancelled. He was rated low for a reason.



Honey Badger said:


> Ejection seats !


Good idea !


----------



## Herself (Feb 10, 2017)

I just figured great idea if u hate them and not want them in a car fast create some name and pretend u for someone else lol ,than cancel and run fast 
Brilliant isnt it ?
Just to make u feel slightly betyer yesterday freezing cold in Chicago and that b### with a little girl didnt take care od a kid thst spullex whole bottle of water at my back seat(i was 2 trips from bonus 
Soooo mad 
Kisses


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Passengers deactivated from Uber for some reason will use Lyft.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

You should have mentioned that you used GPS to navigate if they were already complaining that other drivers take long routes. I can almost guarantee that they have been refunded a couple times. When I am doing Lyft I write a novel about every pax. I have never been scammed once on Lyft.

Cover your self.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm also a female driver and I'm also a computer science student and still I would have pulled that car into the nearest public area like a grocery store parking lot or even better a police station. Grabbed my phone, keys and personal bag, and got out of the car and then while standing about 20 feet away, I would have loudly ordered them out of my car. No they aren't getting out? OK I'm already dialing 911. Yes I have removed my bear mace from my driver's door pocket and it is now clipped on my hip. Also people walking to the store have probably already stopped and are staring to see what happens. With people staring and cops on the way, I'm sure they will get out and run. You mentioned they said they have problems with the police. 

Point is from what you wrote, they showed aggression from the time they entered the car. You should have ended the ride very quickly and in a public place. You are a college student like me and money is tight, but you don't need it bad enough to endanger your safety. What if they decided to sucker punch you or hit with you in the back of the head with a object hard enough to cause permanent damage? That could have ended your future career as an analytical thinker.

Also, as a female driver, when you happen to drop off a pax in a sketchy area, soon as they are out of the car, go offline and get back to safer grounds. Don't try and work your way back cuz more than likely all your going to get is hood-rats.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> They approached my car and I was like f*ck


Your first mistake was not driving away and cancelling. You don't even need to lock the doors. No one is going to jump in a moving Uber or Lyft unless they are stupid.

Until you swipe start trip it's never too late to get out of a potentially bad trip


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

This is what you get when the fares are low, Passengers are kicked off uber sign up for lyft and vice versa.


----------



## PrettyUberDriver (Mar 3, 2017)

"I come in peace. I didn’t bring artillery. But I’m pleading with you, with tears in my eyes: If you f__k with me, I’ll kill you all" - Mad Dog Mattis


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> So I arrive there, and I saw 2 guys and a woman by the apartment, they looked so damn trash and I had no clue those were actually my pax ! They approached my car and I was like (expletive deleted). They immediately entered the vehicle without even asking, I confirmed the pax name with them just in case.


If I go by a train wreck I don't want, and they spot me I roll by, (making sure nothing/nobody is blocking my exit) and say," "Sorry something came up, you'll have to cancel get another ride." and zoom off. Or I'll use a cancel if they don't. Keep the interaction quick, ambiguous, don't argue about anything, don't give them enough time to think or pull out their phones (to videotape) or get in your way. Just decline quickly, leave, and move on.

If you can spot the pax (to vet and assess them) BEFORE they see you even better. This is why I don't use that dumb Uber beacon.

With the rider app delaying your actual location by about 20 seconds it's even better. Roll by, drive away, ignore their calls/texts - they'll just think you're a bad/stupid driver (driving in circles around them) and cancel on their own.

And if there's no interaction or contact that means zero documentation (like discrimination complaints) they can complain to Uber about.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> I'm also a female driver and I'm also a computer science student and still I would have pulled that car into the nearest public area like a grocery store parking lot or even better a police station. Grabbed my phone, keys and personal bag, and got out of the car and then while standing about 20 feet away, I would have loudly ordered them out of my car. No they aren't getting out? OK I'm already dialing 911. Yes I have removed my bear mace from my driver's door pocket and it is now clipped on my hip. Also people walking to the store have probably already stopped and are staring to see what happens. With people staring and cops on the way, I'm sure they will get out and run. You mentioned they said they have problems with the police.
> 
> Point is from what you wrote, they showed aggression from the time they entered the car. You should have ended the ride very quickly and in a public place. You are a college student like me and money is tight, but you don't need it bad enough to endanger your safety. What if they decided to sucker punch you or hit with you in the back of the head with a object hard enough to cause permanent damage? That could have ended your future career as an analytical thinker.
> 
> Also, as a female driver, when you happen to drop off a pax in a sketchy area, soon as they are out of the car, go offline and get back to safer grounds. Don't try and work your way back cuz more than likely all your going to get is hood-rats.


Thanks for sharing that, I agree with you, I could've definitely done that, I just didn't wanna get involved in all the hassle and I was able to ignore their animal behavior till the drop off point.

Thank you all for the advice and feedback, if this has taught me anything, it's that I will be very picky on where I'm picking up from. And I will not hesitate to drive away if the pax looks suspicious.


----------



## DAVINA (Mar 5, 2017)

Do yourself the favor and go with your gut feeling! In this game if you don't you can find yourself in circumstances as you did. Lesson learned right! Lyft rides seem to always take me to the hood thus, I only drive for them during the day. And, i will not hesitate to cancel or stop a ride if i feel for a second that i will be harassed in any way. Plus I have onboard audio/video if my judgement is somehow off.


----------



## ROONZ (Feb 3, 2017)

Hear ye, hear ye, all Uber Drivers! Rate pax LOW on cases like this! And while I'm ranting too, I think I will stop accepting rides with pax ratings less than, say, 4.6? Would that be low enough to get the word out: we ain't takin' this shite not mo'! Stop being so greedy to accept every ride ping. Uber expects it, but I don't need to feed the Uber at the risk of my life and car. The Uber concept is a two-way street, and the pax side is lacking quality control that is entirely in the hands of the drivers. We drivers DO HAVE POWER over Uber in this regard, but it takes a collective willpower to have any effect. Do your part! Rate pax low when necessary and reject pax with low ratings.

I have enough trips under my belt to kinda know what I'm getting with a 4.6: creeps, smellies, thugs, noisy, rude, and you get it.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

I have my worst passengers every night, every ride. It's uber


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> No one is going to jump in a moving Uber or Lyft unless they are stupid.


I've actually had them try, twice. One night an underage kid chasing me down the street with two six packs of bottled beer. Another night it was a dude calling for a Lyft ride and trying to convince me his name was Stephanie. Yeah, bye. He really didn't want to let go.


----------



## DAVINA (Mar 5, 2017)

ROONZ said:


> Hear ye, hear ye, all Uber Drivers! Rate pax LOW on cases like this! And while I'm ranting too, I think I will stop accepting rides with pax ratings less than, say, 4.6? Would that be low enough to get the word out: we ain't takin' this shite not mo'! Stop being so greedy to accept every ride ping. Uber expects it, but I don't need to feed the Uber at the risk of my life and car. The Uber concept is a two-way street, and the pax side is lacking quality control that is entirely in the hands of the drivers. We drivers DO HAVE POWER over Uber in this regard, but it takes a collective willpower to have any effect. Do your part! Rate pax low when necessary and reject pax with low ratings.
> 
> I have enough trips under my belt to kinda know what I'm getting with a 4.6: creeps, smellies, thugs, noisy, rude, and you get it.


Smellies! Haha!


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

It's a shame. I have had that experience picking up sketchy pax as well. Type pax has a 4.85 yet the ride I get is with her friends who turn out to be terrible people to ride with. And they will do whatever they want in your car because its not their uber account. Just send the complaint. Eventually the rider's rating will drop and they realize they need to stop taking rides with certain friends. As far as the insults, brush it off. They are insecure so they need to make themselves feel better by demeaning others.



Shangsta said:


> Your first mistake was not driving away and cancelling. You don't even need to lock the doors. No one is going to jump in a moving Uber or Lyft unless they are stupid.
> 
> Until you swipe start trip it's never too late to get out of a potentially bad trip


I feel where you are coming from but here you can get your tlc license revoked and face a fine for refusing a pax based on appearance. Especially if they report you which isnt hard as they have your info on the app. Its a tricky spot to be in.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

UberDood said:


> Keep your doors locked until you are absolutely certain you want to pick that person up. I do this all the time - doors locked, watch the person walking towards me (are they blackout drunk, criminal or just sketchy?), roll down the window first, verify who it is, AND THEN unlock the doors. I would have kept my doors locked the whole time, driven off and cancelled.


Never got in trouble for that?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

senorCRV said:


> I have my worst passengers every night, every ride. It's uber


That sucks for you, I often get really kind, good, down to earth people. Happens quite often actually.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I'll cancel when it guides me to ghetto, every time, all day long, deactivation be damned.

I'm not hauling that shit.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> I don't drive a lot, I barely drive on weekends only during the day and sometimes on week day mornings.
> 
> I was driving around today around 10 am and I got a ping, I wasn't in a good neighborhood (first mistake) but the pax rating was 4.9 (Lyft) so I thought on no problem, it was a woman too.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing it was around Freedom Dr ?


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> If that's a 4.9 rated pax with Lyft just wait till you get their 4.5 pax. Uber/Lyft are just subsidized public transportation. I remember back in the 70's NYC had much trouble with the hoodlums on the subways. A group called The Guardian Angels was formed to make the public feel safer. Maybe every driver needs a MMA combat trained security guard sitting shotgun.


For what though? His big scary Pax left his door open? He needs security for that? PLEASE!



swingset said:


> I'll cancel when it guides me to ghetto, every time, all day long, deactivation be damned.
> 
> I'm not hauling that shit.


Working class people live in the getto. They tip to. I love when trash likes u discriminates.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tootsie said:


> For what though? His big scary Pax left his door open? He needs security for that? PLEASE!


You'll get used to me posting allot of sarcasm.


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

Lyfty said:


> I don't drive a lot, I barely drive on weekends only during the day and sometimes on week day mornings.
> 
> I was driving around today around 10 am and I got a ping, I wasn't in a good neighborhood (first mistake) but the pax rating was 4.9 (Lyft) so I thought on no problem, it was a woman too.
> 
> ...


All that just to say u r mad they left the door open? Glad u didn't have a gun. This big scary men did not cause u harm in anyway. U r weak and have no business driving anyone around u are a liability. Dear people from the hoods don't ever reach in your pockets for a tip u might lose your life!


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

tootsie said:


> All that just to say u r mad they left the door open? Glad u didn't have a gun. This big scary men did not cause u harm in anyway. U r weak and have no business driving anyone around u are a liability. Dear people from the hoods don't ever reach in your pockets for a tip u might lose your life!


Are you kidding me? OK bro maybe i should've started arguing with those dumb **** and ended up getting attacked by them, i could tell the second they got in that even having a convo with a wall would've been more productive. but to each their own. You say i am weak and a liability? wow ! i am a very careful person and would rather be safe than sorry. yeah i could've kicked them out of my vehicle risking them assaulting me, but i did what i thought is best. i feel like you are implying that i am being racist from my post, (just a feeling correct me if i am wrong). I am cool with everyone regardless of race/skin color/ethnicity. just don't behave like an animal in my vehicle thats all.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Seriously , don't pick up obnoxious ghetto trash


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> If that's a 4.9 rated pax with Lyft just wait till you get their 4.5 pax. Uber/Lyft are just subsidized public transportation. I remember back in the 70's NYC had much trouble with the hoodlums on the subways. A group called The Guardian Angels was formed to make the public feel safer. Maybe every driver needs a MMA combat trained security guard sitting shotgun.


Omg what are you awful lyft experinces?? I started with lyft recently


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lyfty said:


> I don't drive a lot, I barely drive on weekends only during the day and sometimes on week day mornings.
> 
> I was driving around today around 10 am and I got a ping, I wasn't in a good neighborhood (first mistake) but the pax rating was 4.9 (Lyft) so I thought on no problem, it was a woman too.
> 
> ...


If they look ghetto, leave them in the ghetto. Simple.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

iUBERdc said:


> Omg what are you awful lyft experinces?? I started with lyft recently


as i said before, it depends on the market A LOT, Lyft here might be completely different than Lyft in your market. i noticed that reading this forum


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

swingset said:


> I'll cancel when it guides me to ghetto, every time, all day long, deactivation be damned.
> 
> I'm not hauling that shit.


Get to know your area and just don't accept instead of canceling. Both Uber and Lyft care more about cancelations then none acceptance.

Yes this trip sucked but in over 3000 trips I have found these are few and far between the good trips at least in my market. When they do happen I usually just shut it down and live to drive another day.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

I've had "hood rat" PAX before. I laugh at their jokes, I play Tupac and I get on with my day. 

To be fair, I've gotten the "damn he is focused" before and it always makes me laugh cuz it's kind of true and when I laugh they realize I'm cool and not getting upset at anything so it's like social hazing.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Iceagetlc said:


> I've had "hood rat" PAX before. I laugh at their jokes, I play Tupac and I get on with my day.
> 
> To be fair, I've gotten the "damn he is focused" before and it always makes me laugh cuz it's kind of true and when I laugh they realize I'm cool and not getting upset at anything so it's like social hazing.


I wouldn't mind if they weren't rude to me you know, they made it clear they were against me from the beginning. Had they been cool i would've acted the same way you did.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its worse now they auto add the next trip, no more pings for next trip, so if you drop off in the hood, youll get auto next trip to pickup a murderer with a 2 rating


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

My passengers live in fear of me. The trunk of my car is wide and deep.


----------



## Nonya (Aug 2, 2017)

Lyfty said:


> I don't drive a lot, I barely drive on weekends only during the day and sometimes on week day mornings.
> 
> I was driving around today around 10 am and I got a ping, I wasn't in a good neighborhood (first mistake) but the pax rating was 4.9 (Lyft) so I thought on no problem, it was a woman too.
> 
> ...


Suprised no one told you you got what you deserved for being racist. 
1. First they had a 4.9 rating for a reason.
2. You mentioned bad neighboorhood and they looked sketchy, big and dangerous. It's a given that you were biased from the start.
3. Based on your comments they said you looked very uncomfortable, clearly they noticed your fear and bias. They deal with it all the time.

To me sound like you got what you deserved.

Also, more than likely you won't get hurt by black men. Look at youtube or the forum and you'll notice the worse passengers are white women, indian women and some drunk white men.

You rarely hear anything about black men hurting or being the worst passengers. Seems to me like you were the problem here. It's your responsibility to make all your passengers feel comfortable, but clearly you didn't give them the same respect you give other riders.



Shangsta said:


> That sucks for you, I often get really kind, good, down to earth people. Happens quite often actually.


Yes, because im guessing you treat everyone with respect and dont act afraid or biased so most passengers treat you with respect?



tootsie said:


> For what though? His big scary Pax left his door open? He needs security for that? PLEASE!
> 
> Working class people live in the getto. They tip to. I love when trash likes u discriminates.


I said what you said. When you search for worst passengers, you hardly ever hear of black men being drunk and *****y.



Iceagetlc said:


> I've had "hood rat" PAX before. I laugh at their jokes, I play Tupac and I get on with my day.
> 
> To be fair, I've gotten the "damn he is focused" before and it always makes me laugh cuz it's kind of true and when I laugh they realize I'm cool and not getting upset at anything so it's like social hazing.


So you're saying that you can take a joke and make all your riders feel comfortable? Smart, that way you dont discriminate and piss people off. 
Btw, who are you're worst passengers?



swingset said:


> I'll cancel when it guides me to ghetto, every time, all day long, deactivation be damned.
> 
> I'm not hauling that shit.


Smart. Better than treating them like trash then get upset when they respond.



Lyfty said:


> I wouldn't mind if they weren't rude to me you know, they made it clear they were against me from the beginning. Had they been cool i would've acted the same way you did.


Funny your playing victim. To me it clearly sounded like you were biased from the beginning.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Nonya said:


> Suprised no one told you you got what you deserved for being racist.
> 1. First they had a 4.9 rating for a reason.
> 2. You mentioned bad neighboorhood and they looked sketchy, big and dangerous. It's a given that you were biased from the start.
> 3. Based on your comments they said you looked very uncomfortable, clearly they noticed your fear and bias. They deal with it all the time.
> ...


They might have 4.9 because they just started out, and if this is their second ride and the first gave them 1 or 2 stars I doubt the passenger rating is going to be 1.0 or 2.0; but I could be wrong.

I almost agree with everything said except no one deserves that type of treatment, even if the OP inadvertently gave them the stink eye or attitude without a word e.g. Body language.

It shouldn't be an eye for an eye.

That said, it's all about perspective. Reminds me of the time I was walking with a guy and he's a bit nerdy (in the sense that he's used to being picked on by kids at school, so even though he now runs with the cool kids aka those in gangs, his appearance and demeanor hasn't changed...the group just offers him protection within school).

We were about to pass by a gas station with a bunch of similar "hood" kids just kicking around. They haven't even noticed him or said a word obviously but he wanted a wide berth. He wouldn't even walk past that block, he made me walk across on the other side and down.

Me, i would have walked past. Mind my own business. And not say a dmn thing nor would I reply if spoken to.

I haven't *knockonwood* gotten into trouble yet and I walk past TL and the shady areas to get from downtown to inner Richmond.

I don't see the big deal. But then again I grew up kinda hood. I mean, not me but my friends.


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

Nonya said:


> Suprised no one told you you got what you deserved for being racist.
> 1. First they had a 4.9 rating for a reason.
> 2. You mentioned bad neighboorhood and they looked sketchy, big and dangerous. It's a given that you were biased from the start.
> 3. Based on your comments they said you looked very uncomfortable, clearly they noticed your fear and bias. They deal with it all the time.
> ...


You left out the under age white girl killer, Since the poster is judging off skin color and area. Area probably wasn't even Setch genterfication is everywhere.


----------



## SkullandCross (Jun 19, 2017)

This thread was bumped from March. Just pointing that out...


----------



## Normanite (Jun 28, 2017)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> My passengers live in fear of me. The trunk of my car is wide and deep.
> View attachment 107404


LOL. "Listen, you f___ers, you screwheads..."


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Wow. Your worst passengers? Trust me if those boys wanted to hurt you they would have hurt you. You were too focused on what they looked like. And then you have the nerve to say that the reason you didn't cancel was because of the way they looked and you were scared so you pick them up? Do you know how you sound right now? If I'm scared I'm definitely NOT picking anyone up. The reason you didn't cancel the ride was not because you were scared. It's because you know very well they did not do anything out of the ordinary. It's the way they looked. Why are you driving then? Do you get that "focused" and anti social with all your passengers? If they were my passengers, I guarantee they would tip. You need to toughen up buttercup. Don't let those big bad scary thugs put fear in your Lil heart. If your that scared drive away. You have a better chance at dodging bullets in your car then you would if they were in your back seat. I mean come on now, these are basic survival instincts.


----------



## Statia (Jan 19, 2017)

Nonya said:


> Suprised no one told you you got what you deserved for being racist.
> 1. First they had a 4.9 rating for a reason.
> 2. You mentioned bad neighboorhood and they looked sketchy, big and dangerous. It's a given that you were biased from the start.
> 3. Based on your comments they said you looked very uncomfortable, clearly they noticed your fear and bias. They deal with it all the time.
> ...


Preach!!!!!



Nonya said:


> Suprised no one told you you got what you deserved for being racist.
> 1. First they had a 4.9 rating for a reason.
> 2. You mentioned bad neighboorhood and they looked sketchy, big and dangerous. It's a given that you were biased from the start.
> 3. Based on your comments they said you looked very uncomfortable, clearly they noticed your fear and bias. They deal with it all the time.
> ...


He sure was.


----------



## Sueuber (Jul 29, 2017)

Its too much for little money. I wish UBER or Lyft never existed.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

they were abnoxious and racist the pax, they targeted the driver for ridicule because they didnt like his or her race..........


----------



## Hoodat (Apr 29, 2016)

Lyfty said:


> I don't drive a lot, I barely drive on weekends only during the day and sometimes on week day mornings.
> 
> I was driving around today around 10 am and I got a ping, I wasn't in a good neighborhood (first mistake) but the pax rating was 4.9 (Lyft) so I thought on no problem, it was a woman too.
> 
> ...


Sorry this happen to you ,mean people suck /nice people swallow . If your going to drive got to man up plain and simple it's your life and property on the line you are in control of those door locks .


----------



## Dave2016 (Jul 16, 2017)

Get a ccw. And a firearm on your hip dude. A.S.A.P. I never go anywhere without mine


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Lyfty said:


> I don't drive a lot, I barely drive on weekends only during the day and sometimes on week day mornings.
> 
> I was driving around today around 10 am and I got a ping, I wasn't in a good neighborhood (first mistake) but the pax rating was 4.9 (Lyft) so I thought on no problem, it was a woman too.
> 
> ...


Uber doesn't realize the garbage drivers have to put up with sometime and we are greatly unappreciated and highly under paid...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Lyfty said:


> I don't drive a lot, I barely drive on weekends only during the day and sometimes on week day mornings.
> 
> I was driving around today around 10 am and I got a ping, I wasn't in a good neighborhood (first mistake) but the pax rating was 4.9 (Lyft) so I thought on no problem, it was a woman too.
> 
> ...


Always screen your rides: doors locked, front window down slightly, exchange a few words, and if you don't llike them, make up some excuse and cancel and leave.

I learned that lesson years ago, and I've had a few scary rides back in my L.A cab days.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lyfty said:


> My Civic has manual door locks, there's no button to lock/unlock all doors unfortunately. I usually keep the doors unlocked because sometimes it's a bother to keep locking and unlocking especially in uptown where I have to get quick pick ups and drop offs. But yes I agree, if I had automatic locks maybe it would've been different...


That'd be a reason for one to not use/buy/rent that car.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Honestly, they didn't seem really rude to me.


----------

